# bigest breyer collection



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Do they have to be only traditionals? Or can it be any sizes, like classics and stablemates too?


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Do they have to be only traditionals? Or can it be any sizes, like classics and stablemates too?


any size


----------

